# Introduction



## elmo maturgo (Jun 29, 2022)

Hello Guys from Philippines  and I presently work in Saudi


----------



## DPittman (Jun 29, 2022)

Wow nice to have you here. Welcome.  What sort of metal working hobbies do you do?


----------



## Brent H (Jun 29, 2022)

Welcome to the Forum @elmo maturgo !


----------



## gerritv (Jun 29, 2022)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 29, 2022)

Welcome.  What manner of work are you doing in Saudi?


----------



## elmo maturgo (Jun 29, 2022)

Thank you guys for your warm welcome to this forum,  for now I work for ship maintenance of Saudi naval base and Border guard


----------



## architect (Jun 29, 2022)

Welcome! @Brent H and you have something in common!


----------



## elmo maturgo (Jun 29, 2022)

DPittman said:


> Wow nice to have you here. Welcome.  What sort of metal working hobbies do you do?





YYCHM said:


> Welcome.  What manner of work are you doing in Saudi?


I work as ship maintenance of Saudi naval ship


----------



## elmo maturgo (Jun 29, 2022)

DPittman said:


> Wow nice to have you here. Welcome.  What sort of metal working hobbies do you do?


I have many metal working on like sample stainles, aluminium, copper nickel, brass, galvanised


----------



## elmo maturgo (Jun 29, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Welcome.  What manner of work are you doing in Saudi?


Thank you for your welcome, will I am Foreman of ship maintenance, I holding a two departmen group Auxiliary group and Hull outfitter group And I specialise of tail Shaft alignment, Lathe machining, milling, Tig welding, Mig welding,  and also I can operate and set up CNC milling and Cnc lathe machine


----------



## Brent H (Jun 29, 2022)

@elmo maturgo : Way to Go - I am a Marine Engineer - Worked on ships for the past 33 years.  You should be having lots of fun building them !!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jun 29, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary, Alberta.


----------



## 140mower (Jun 29, 2022)

Welcome from Lillooet BC.


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 30, 2022)

elmo maturgo said:


> Hello Guys from Philippines  and I presently work in Saudi



Very Cool! I have a younger brother who lives in the Philippines on the West Shore of the Island of Negros West of Dumagetti. 

Welcome! Glad we were able to help!


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 30, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver Island!


----------



## elmo maturgo (Jun 30, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Very Cool! I have a younger brother who lives in the Philippines on the West Shore of the Island of Negros West of Dumagetti.
> 
> Welcome! Glad we were able to help!


It's nice location on your, but it's far from town Province Bataan


----------



## elmo maturgo (Jun 30, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Welcome from Vancouver Island!


Thank you Mr. DAVID


----------



## combustable herbage (Jun 30, 2022)

Welcome from Ottawa, glad to have you join in!
Lots of great information and ideas and discussions and helpful members here.


----------



## elmo maturgo (Jul 3, 2022)

combustable herbage said:


> Welcome from Ottawa, glad to have you join in!
> Lots of great information and ideas and discussions and helpful members here.


Thank you, yes you rigth alot of Idea and very helful discussion and very kinds here.


----------



## elmo maturgo (Jul 3, 2022)

Very kind members here. They share Ideas and help the other members.


----------

